# DHEA, anyone used this and where did you get it?



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

Re the above, I'm thinking about taking it as I'll not be cycling again for a wee while (probably April next year).  My dr said there was no harm in taking it, but would not recommend where to get it so I'm wondering where to get it from.

Had a quick look around here, but couldn't see anything.

Thanks in advance, 

SewIt xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sew it,

I get mine from Biovea.net 

They also do other supplement like Royal Jelly etc. they are based in America but will accept orders from the UK & usually take about 7-10 days for delivery.

M
Xx


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Michimoo!  

I will try there.  Do you find it good, did it help your egg yield?

Can I ask what dose you take?  Is there a recommended amount?

xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought the 25mg ones & took 2 a day. Some fertility people say to take 3x per day (75mg) but tbh it can affect people in different ways ie: headaches, achne etc. I suffered from slight headaches taking it & so thought well even 2 a day is better than none surely?

I can't comment if it worked as I'm still not pg, however I took it 3 months before my last cycle & got the best results so far. I got to blastocyst, had the most eggs & the best quality. We did change things in my protocol so can't confirm if it was the DHEA, however I will definitely use it again before treatment just in case.

xx


----------



## galaxyripple (Sep 11, 2011)

I got some of these from Dr.Sarah Myhill, http://www.drmyhill.co.uk/wiki/Nutritional_Supplements_-_what_everybody_should_be_taking_all_the_time_even_if_nothing_is_wrong . Also has good fish oil, magnesium and Q10.


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Sewit

Dhea is quite hard to find in the uk. I used it for 6 weeks before my bfp as recommended for my low amh. I bought some from Croydon bell on wigmore street I think it was. But it was incredibly expensive. I used douglas labs dhea and then thorne research which I ordered from nombox but they don't seem to sell it anymore.

Good luck. 

Amanda


----------



## Twinkle toes 75 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi sewit, I took dhea for my last cycle which gave me a bfp and bought it from prices power in the states. I took 75 mg a day so you need to buy the 25 mg bottle and take 3 a day. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage but I do think that the dhea made a difference as I got more than double the eggs from previous cycle and obviously got pregnant. I didn't have any bad side effects, I just got a wee bit spotty but on my hairline so it wasn't too bad. Hope this helps you make your mind up x


----------



## sweethearth03 (Oct 5, 2013)

hi sewit and all the other ladies..i have the same problem as u have..i was looking for some fertility supplemtents but around in different fora i couldn't find anything..any of u girls had problem in buying one of these fertility products online??i am a bit scared of that but i wanna avoid to go to the doctor and say/explain my situation coz surely it would say something related to my age and then maybe it would not prescribe me that coz theoretically i and my partner are really fine but we nothing is happening even though!
Many thanks all
xx


----------



## galaxyripple (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you tried Dr Sarah Myhill ?  I didn't need a prescription to get DHEA.  I'm think she only notifies your doctor if it's B12 injections.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
For me dhea was a complete disaster. 

Cycle before 2 eggs 1 emby bfp m/ 5 1/2 weeks. Started micronised dhea 25mg twice daily. Next 3 cycles - never made it to et. Cycle 5 - stopped dhea. 2 eggs 1 emby. Dont think it stuck ( had tandem cycle with mixed transfer with 2de 1oe emby and pretty sure my twins are from two de embies ).

Glad it helps some but for me it was a very expensive waste of time that made me feel grotty.

You should get testosterone tested before starting it and after 3 months on it as it can raise testosterone and if it does that can damage egg quality ( my results were all ok.)


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

I used Ultimate Nutrition Platinum series, recommended by dr Gaudoin at gcrm. Tried to find it there in amazon, where I used to buy it and it's no longer available. It has to be shipped from us.


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies ladies. I think I will give it a try before the next cycle.


----------

